# Irvin&#8203;g, TX-13993&#8203;-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

DO NOT CROSS​ POST ON GREGS​ LIST!​
IRVIN​G TX URGEN​TS
IF YOU WANT TO RESCU​E AN URGEN​T DOG AFTER​ THE SHELT​ER IS CLOSE​D CALL THE RESCU​E HOTLI​NE 972-​721-​3597 

The two dates​ that appea​r (eg. 5/​31.​.​6/​6)​ are the arriv​al date.​.​the adopt​ion date The anima​ls can be eutha​nized​ after​ close​ of busin​ess on their​ adopt​ion date
Space​ permi​tting​ they are kept longe​r

Irvin​g Shelt​er Tel 972-​721-​2256 OR 972-​721-​2251
..

THE NEW SHELT​ER HOURS​:​ M-F 11:​00am to 6:​00pm Sat 12:​00PM to 5:​00PM Sun clsd

Russe​ll Posch​ 
Shelt​er Walke​r 
FOR RESCU​E GROUP​S ONLY -​214-​529-​2920

NEED RESCU​E TO PULL CONTA​CT GINGE​R BARNE​S EMAIL​ gingb​[email protected]​msn.​com

URGEN​TS MOST LIKEL​Y TO BE EUTHA​NIZED​ SOON!​

CAGE 13 "​Lobo"​ (​13993​)​.​.​male.​.​GSD.​.​1/​8.​.​1/​9 - 45 lbs frien​dly.​.​8 month​s old.​.​owner​ surre​nder.​


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

Looks like he came in with his sister
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=932807&page=0#Post932807


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

I am ready to cry for these two!

I would do anything to get them safe!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

This is a great picture. The one they have on PF doesn't even look like him!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

If anything falls through on these two pups and Mark wants them, I can offer pick up and hold for a few days to help them along. I hope the Houston GSD can take them so as to not stress them anymore, but if they can't Mark feel free to PM me for help.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Tri- I am 99% certain we are going to take both pups...just trying to figure out a transport situation for this weekend. If you can hold them that would be amazing. Our intake coordinator in Dallas who would be picking them up to hold them until I get there already has a house full of dogs and she hasn't told the husband yet about these pups....


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

LOL! How long would the hold be? I have 3 GSD's 4 cats, 4 hamsters and a Prairie Dog. It is do able and the hubby has agreed. I would just need more details. Let me know. PM me.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

I hope you can take them!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

Shepherd Mania,
If you want I can give you my phone number and your person in Dallas and I can work something out. I am sure that you don't just want to hand over two dogs to a stranger, so I have no problem if they want to come meet me and my zoo and evaluate the situation. I can also give you my vets phone number. I am kind of excited to have house guests! LOL!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

PM'd ya...we can take the pups, it is a matter of if i can get them saturday or sunday


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

These pups are being pulled tomorrow and i will be picking them up Saturday







There is also a female adult GSD at the same shelter who we may possibly be pulling as well. If we don't get her, they said she will go to a no-kill shelter.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

I was just coming to post the female adult. Do you think she is safe then and does not need to be posted? Thank you for saving them!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

BTW... I love your signature line, that's great!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

The pups were adopted at the end of the day! Argh! Hope they went to a good forever home. 

I would say you don't need to post the female, they said she will be safe.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

YAY! Pretty babies....


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

I am so glad they are at least safe. I hope they got great homes. This little boy looks just like my Bear at that age.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

That is just the cutest little face. Hope he got a wonderful forever home.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Irvin​g, TX-13993​-Lobo-Male-8 Months- Friendly*

stunning, hope he went to a good home


----------

